# Poblano peppers - can you can or dry them



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Well we were blessed with a case (read that as 40lbs) of poblano peppers over the weekend. After splitting it with all of the friends I could think of I still have about 30lbs left. What can I do with them? Will they can - would I be better off drying them in the dehydrator? Help......

Mel


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a lot of peppers! 

Can them, freeze them whole, dry them -- whatever you have time and space for.

Can them sliced or in rings in a vinegar solution, make relish with them and can it.

If you freeze them, just pop them in the freezer whole; when they're solid, put them in a freezer bag.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

You can can them plain too.
http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/food/food_safety/preservation/hgic3440.html


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

I have never made relish before. Do you know if there is one listed in the ball canning book? Can I use just one kind of pepper or should I mix it for relish?


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

This is the recipe I use for hot pepper relish -- it is sweet and hot, just a touch of flavor from the cider vinegar, and really good on burgers.  Last year I used a mix of jalapeno and poblano chile; this year it's just poblano (blight got the jalapeno plant!), with a couple of stray bell peppers tossed in. Don't worry about them being green or red, either; use what you have.

Hot Pepper Relish

18 red chili peppers, seeded and stemmed
18 green chili peppers, seeded and stemmed (can use bell pepper for less heat)
6-8 onions peeled (4 pounds)
1 tablespoon canning or regular salt
boiling water
2 1/2 cups cider vinegar
2 1/2 cups sugar

Put peppers and onions through food chopper, or chop in water in blender and drain. Place in 6 qt. kettle. Add salt; cover with boiling water. Let stand 10 minutes.

Drain and discard liquid. Add vinegar and sugar to vegetables. Bring to boil, simmer 20 minutes. Ladle into jars. 

Process in boiling water bath 15 minutes. 

This makes about seven pints.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Poblanos are not very hot. A most excellent pepper. I would smoke them(red ones) over hardwood for awhile, then finish in the dehydrator then grind them to make Ancho chili powder, my favorite.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

we ran several batches thru the dehydrator ...


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

derm said:


> Poblanos are not very hot. A most excellent pepper. I would smoke them(red ones) over hardwood for awhile, then finish in the dehydrator then grind them to make Ancho chili powder, my favorite.


Excellent idea


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

You all are so wonderful! This weekend I just kept telling DH to wait until Monday and I bet HT has lots of ideas. I think we might try a few above since we have so many.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Poblanos dry very well. As derm mentioned, they're called ancho chilies when dried. They're great either used whole or ground into a powder. 

One of my favorite ways to use anchos is to braise either chicken or pork with them. It's super simple. Just saute some onion and garlic. Add 2-4 ancho pods (stems removed) depending on how large they are, cumin, salt and pepper. Add cubed pork shoulder or chicken thighs. Let them brown a bit then add chicken stock or water about halfway up the meat. Cover and simmer slowly for about an hour. Remove the meat to a platter. Puree the chilies, onions and remaining cooking liquid in a blender. Pour through a strainer over the meat. Really easy and so good.

A little ancho powder is great in scrambled eggs or sprinkled over the cheese in a grilled cheese sandwich. A little sprinkled on garlic bread is also really good.


----------

